# need help with my seal sniper



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Ive been trying to get accurate with my seal sniper since i got it the other day.

its not often that i get a new catty and cant shoot it accurately with little practice, and after hearing all the great reviews of the pocket predator slingshots i was expecting to be able to shoot it with ease. Only when i shoot it how i would any other catty the shot is 3ft lower than where im aiming. I have to put my anchor point to my shoulder in order to get it anywhere near the target but it just doesnt feel natural at all. Ive watched all the vids on bill hays channels about shooting with his range but im still the same. Ive tried ott and ttf, dont suppose anyone has any tips other than aim 3 ft higher lol. Thanks


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

Bill draws to shoulder then raises the bands til they touch the hairs on his face. Maybe this is what your doing wrong


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

squirrel squasher said:


> Bill draws to shoulder then raises the bands til they touch the hairs on his face. Maybe this is what your doing wrong


Ive tried it all mate, if i aim with the bands against my face it shoots even lower


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

Then t is probably the angle of the bands. Holding the pouch too high


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Only way i can get near the target is drawing to my shoulder and it just doesn't feel natural or comfortable for me. Bands are sound aswell


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Make your bands smaller.


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

There at 6 inch already mate, any smaller and i wouldnt be able to draw them to anywhere, ive tried longer and its still not done anything. Its really frustrating when i can pick up any of the other catties and hit targets straight away


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

How wide and do you taper them.


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Double straight cut 15mm and marbles mate, its not dropping through lack of power, the shot is just shooting low for some reason, its driving me mad


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

:iono: maybe it only recognizes seals as targets, hence the name seal sniper :rofl: . use the bottom fork to aim with ?


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

just draw normal. just like your other slings.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Try a 9 1/2 inch long 1 inch wide 3/4 taper that's what I shoot and the seal sniper is my go to when all eles fails it don't.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Drop Bill a pm ... if you can video yourself shooting, that might also help you/Bill diagnose your problem.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

More than likely your canting the forks. Look at your self in the mirror or better yet video tape yourself to verify what I'm saying. You have to hold and grip it properly. If that top fork drifts back you will shoot low.


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

I will try the same bands as ghost suggests and make sure im not canting the forks but im almost positive that im not canting the forks. I will let you all know what happens


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

I really do not think the bands are your problem,I had one of these years ago and I used 1" straight cut 8" active length and it was pin point accurate.I do not use anchor point I draw past that like Bill does I look down the top band and line up the top of the fork just at the bottom of the target area I want to hit,taper bands will give more speed but really doesn't aid accuracy IMO but like all things relating to slingshots YMMV...good luck you'll nail it soon.

I forgot to add my draw length is around 40"


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Tube_Shooter said:


> I really do not think the bands are your problem,I had one of these years ago and I used 1" straight cut 8" active length and it was pin point accurate.I do not use anchor point I draw past that like Bill does I look down the top band and line up the top of the fork just at the bottom of the target area I want to hit,taper bands will give more speed but really doesn't aid accuracy IMO but like all things relating to slingshots YMMV...good luck you'll nail it soon.


I hope so mate, ive tried all different draw lengths and anchor points and im still not fairing well with it.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Change the bands out. They may be a bad set. It happens to me here and there.


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Ye im gonna try a single thera gold set and see what happens.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

youcanthide said:


> Ye im gonna try a single thera gold set and see what happens.


I think your shooting fine. You know what your doing and you will figure it out.


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks mate and i hope so


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

If that does not work then go to Bill himself and he will straighten you out. You will be dropping game in no time with that shooter.


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Change the bands out. They may be a bad set. It happens to me here and there.


When you say a bad set do you mean one side is weaker than the other? if this is the case I take it back when I said it can't be the bands.I guess I missed this could be the case because when I did use flats it never happened to me,guess I was lucky with flats.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Tube_Shooter said:


> S.S. sLinGeR said:
> 
> 
> > Change the bands out. They may be a bad set. It happens to me here and there.
> ...


Well it could be there is slightly more rubber in one or it has been cut slightly off when making the taper. So yeah I could be said that way that one is weaker then the other. This is usually not the case with bands and more so tubes but I have seen it happen. If it's not the bands then it's definitely in the release or the frame hand. We shall see


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

It was with the linatex bands and ive heard that they can be a little inconsistent. Will swap the bands over later and see what happens


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

linatex ? im curious, how does weather affect them ? if its cold, im sure that has something to do with it .


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

Sounds like ur bands might be a little long...


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

It might be the ammunition to


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

change out the band set...Linatex is fussy to use & too get it broke in for shooting ..use TBG single band..see where you are then...OM

You can try linatex on a different shooter ..too try to get it to come around for you...Like I mentioned it is fussy to shoot with

that band set may take you a bit of time to get it to get the rubber broke in to use....


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

youcanthide said:


> Ive been trying to get accurate with my seal sniper since i got it the other day.
> 
> its not often that i get a new catty and cant shoot it accurately with little practice, and after hearing all the great reviews of the pocket predator slingshots i was expecting to be able to shoot it with ease. Only when i shoot it how i would any other catty the shot is 3ft lower than where im aiming. I have to put my anchor point to my shoulder in order to get it anywhere near the target but it just doesnt feel natural at all. Ive watched all the vids on bill hays channels about shooting with his range but im still the same. Ive tried ott and ttf, dont suppose anyone has any tips other than aim 3 ft higher lol. Thanks


Okay... I just read the whole thread and if I had to guess what your problem is, it would be the bands...

First off, linatex is on of the most inconsistent elastics you can use... yes is does usually wear for good long periods and it is possible to shoot fast with it if you are very careful in your cutting and matching... but the fact remains linatex itself was never designed to be a slingshot elastic.

It's rough on one side to take adhesive, so you can use it to act as an abrasion barrier for certain circumstances usually in the waste management line...

I don't know who started using it as a slingshot elastic first... but it's my guess they were initially drawn to it because of it's color and the nostalgia it may represent... but I can tell you for certain there's a reason I do not use or recommend others use it as your go to slingshot elastic... it's just to inconsistent.

Anyway, just use the old standard, theraband gold or medical grade latex and you'll be fine.


----------



## Underachiever (Oct 17, 2013)

Bill Hays said:


> Ive been trying to get accurate with my seal sniper since i got it the other day.
> 
> its not often that i get a new catty and cant shoot it accurately with little practice, and after hearing all the great reviews of the pocket predator slingshots i was expecting to be able to shoot it with ease. Only when i shoot it how i would any other catty the shot is 3ft lower than where im aiming. I have to put my anchor point to my shoulder in order to get it anywhere near the target but it just doesnt feel natural at all. Ive watched all the vids on bill hays channels about shooting with his range but im still the same. Ive tried ott and ttf, dont suppose anyone has any tips other than aim 3 ft higher lol. Thanks
> 
> ...


Dear Bill, thanks a million for your statement about Linatex, it was the decision guidance against using this stuff for me!

Take care and have a wonderful Easter time!

Luke


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

Keep practicing with it mate you'll be shooting it as well as your ttf poacher soon


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks everybody, i will swap the bands over when ive got chance and give it a try.


----------

